# GFWL Account sichern



## TigerFuchs (15. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mal eine Frage. Ich werde nächste Woche meinen neuen Rechner aufsetzen und möchte natürlich alle Save Games sichern. Ich habe auch alles soweit gefunden allerdings hat man mir noch den Tipp gegeben meine GFWL Daten zu sichern aber ich finde diesen Ordner einfach nicht. Ich möchte dazu sagen das ich immer Online bin wenn ich z.B DOW 2 zocke. 

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## Veriquitas (15. April 2011)

Ich verstehe das nicht so ganz warum sollte man die Dateien sichern das sind doch wenn dann nur Logdateien die mit den Savegames nichts zu tun haben.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. April 2011)

Das ist ein Prblem, nun die saves sind je nach Spiel woanders ,manchmal im spieleverzeichnis ,manchmal in denn eigenen dateien oder bei win 7 in dokumenten oder im benutzerprofil oder versteckt in app ordner (ist ausgeblendet) in local oder local now.
Das gemeine ist das diese Spielstände nur mit dem gfwl account funktionieren,ggf auch nur mit der letzten mac addresse,ist aber nur eine vermutung.Die offline account saves sind ab und zu nicht übertragbar auf die online profile.
Das ist ein Problem bei GFWL aber erst seit dem update auf version 3 vorher waren die Spielstände übertragbar, also offline account und anderes xlive profil.
Wir nähern uns der Konsole bei GFWL.


----------

